# 40" LED Full HD TV for a price range of 50 to 60 k (preferably closer to 50k)



## jitin_2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I would like your expert views/opinions on 40 inches LED Full HD TV for a price range of 50 to 60 k (preferably closer to 50k).
Also should i consider a 3d tv for this price range (just to be future proof and as an additional option)?

Preferred brands: Sony,Samsung,LG

PS:
Planing to buy this week or may be next

Thanks in advance,
Jitin


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think getting a 3D is a good idea and also as you have mentioned you want it to be between 50-60k a good 3D tv won't fall in your budget.
If you want something close to 50k then get Samsung 40F5100


----------



## jitin_2 (Jun 6, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> I don't think getting a 3D is a good idea and also as you have mentioned you want it to be between 50-60k a good 3D tv won't fall in your budget.
> If you want something close to 50k then get Samsung 40F5100



Yes i thats what even i thought.
What are the major differences between Samsung 40F5100 and F5500. And should i have a look at that too.
Also is there no offering from sony or LG that can match samsung in this category.

Thanks in advance,
Jitin


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 7, 2013)

You can choose from anyone among F5100 and F5500 whichever falls in your budget, the main difference among the two is F5500 has got inbuilt Wi-Fi and it is a smart tv while the other one is not.
Sony is on the costlier side and I didn't suggested that as it will not fall in your budget.If still you won't consider then you can have a look at W650A model that is released recently.
I am not much aware of the new series launched by LG, so won't comment on that.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 7, 2013)

Go with Samsung F5500/5100.  That's the best you can get in that range. Sony W650A is not as good and LG sets are even worse.


----------

